# Squirrel hunting this morning



## wolfman2172 (May 14, 2005)

Hunted private land this morning in Madison County. My daughter got her first squirrel of the season. We saw lots of squirrels but didnt get very many opportunities to shoot. They were really on the move today. I was in the same area this past Friday and took home 3 (1 fox and 2 gray.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

hey cuz, you are just lucky i was somewhere else and not with you guys or that squirrel would have been mine. lol no i am just kidding.... congrats


----------



## fishingrl92 (Sep 15, 2006)

thnx cuz, i dont know if we are going next weekend or not. most likely we will.


----------



## colt39 (May 18, 2004)

I also went on private land in Madison County this morning. Saw several squacks. Brought two home and could not find one that I shot out. Had to wade a creek to search for it and after about an hour, I gave up and went home. Both fox squacks.
Do you ever hunt the Tar Hollow State Forrest? If you do, can you recomend a good area? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

A bad day hunting, is better than a good day at work.


----------

